# Non ethanol fuel. Northern Utah



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just curious if anyone knows where to get non ethanol fuel in the Northern utah area. Preferably Brigham/Tremonton area. Logan would be fine. Malad if anyone knows of any up there.

If there is none does anyone have a preferred fuel treatment? Ive always ran Sea Foam in all of my engines but I didn't know if that helped with ethanol. Just got the dirt bike back from the shop and I can't afford to have them do a carb job again. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Maverick in North Ogden does Just off I15. It's around the back.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks! Do you know about what exit? I am not real familiar with utah. Haven't lived here for years and I'm only here for the summer. 

I know where impact guns is. Is it north of there?

I'll call the other mavericks in the area and see if they have any


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=UT


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

There's a Sinclair station West of the tracks on Forest street that has ethanol free gas too.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Jardine Petroleum, about 1200 W 200 N Logan, has no ethanol in the premium grade


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

2700 north exit I believe


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Logan- 4th n and Main- Phillips


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks all, there is a sinclair in Tremonton that also has ethanol free fuel.


----------

